# who's got a mandoline they really like...



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

It's time for a new mandoline for me. I was looking at some, but if anyone's really happy with theirs, please let me know. Any links would also be appreciated if possible/brand/store, etc. I need it to have a wavy blade too for making waffle cuts.

I saw one recently with on-board blades that you dial, but it looked like it would be a bit of a pain to clean. Anyone have one like that and anything to report? Any other tips?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've been using the Oxo for about two years, now, and overall am happy with it. It has a reversible blade (smooth on one side, corrugated on the other), settings for fine and course jullienne, and a fairly wide thickness range of adjustment. 

I'm not a hundred percent happy with the safty handle, but have learned to adjust.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I have bought different mandolins in my life as a homecook. All ended up in the garbage. 
I threw out my last one yesterday as a matter of fact.

When I use those things I get carried away and always end up cutting off the tip of a finger. Maybe I haven't found the right one yet.....
so I am listening in on this one.

Luc H.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Amazon.com: Benriner Japanese Mandolin Slicer: Kitchen & Dining
Benriner mandoline. Simple mechanism, easy to use, will cut your finger so clean it won't bleed till you're done slicing your bag of carrots.


----------



## joebot (Mar 11, 2006)

I bought the super benriner mandolin a couple months ago. Real sharp, and dang dangerous too! no base and is tricky to use. I bought it for the main reason that it'd fit in my tool box for work to do julienne carrots and cukes etc... I'm trying to sell it now so that I can get a de buyer french made one ! lots easier to use ( you can set it in the hotel pan and filler up with veggies) ! 


JB


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Benriner is light and versatile and yes dangerous at first. But with practice it's an awesome tool. Don't give up on it yet. I sliced my finger on it only once and that was years ago. We had the Benriner and a French mandoline in the last restaurant kitchen I worked in. Cooks always gravitated to the Benriner: sharper blade, kept its edge better, easier to clean, requires less space, more versatile. Use the guard if you're nervous.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm happy with my Matfer.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks everyone for the good info!


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I am still very satisfied with my old Bron. Its easy to use, easy to clean, and cuts exactly right every time. I have not seen a better one.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

FWIW, Bed Bath & Beyond's new flyer has a Cuisinart mandoline listed. Stainless construction, three interchangeable blades, hand guard. $49.99.

Further depondent sayeth not.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Same here and had mine for 20 years to boot! Doohhh!!!! Actually mine is the Bron but still had it for the last 20. Actually I think I bought mine from the Matfer Catalog.


----------

